# CELE(Air) DEU Accoutrements



## CanadianGeoguy (2 May 2018)

Greetings,

I'm an Army NCO, soon to be an Air Force CELE officer.  Are there any current CELE's here who could let me know what's required for the uniform?  I know nothing about Air Force DEUs and/or any specific officer requirements for the CELE occupation.  My first assumption is that you wear the officer's "Jimmy" cap badge, and if so, is that on the beret as well as the wedge? Secondly, do you wear RCCS epaulettes or RCAF ones? Any badges/collar dogs (is that a RCAF thing?) that I should know about?

Thanks in advance for sharing the knowledge - I'm stuck on a RCN base and don't know any RCAF folks here.


----------



## blacktriangle (2 May 2018)

As long as you have a CD and no tour medals you should look like most CELE officers.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2018)

RCCS is Army DEU only.


----------



## CanadianGeoguy (2 May 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> RCCS is Army DEU only.



Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 May 2018)

Khisanth said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I'm an Army NCO, soon to be an Air Force CELE officer.  Are there any current CELE's here who could let me know what's required for the uniform?  I know nothing about Air Force DEUs and/or any specific officer requirements for the CELE occupation.



There's nothing 'special', just the standard RCAF DEU, really.



> My first assumption is that you wear the officer's "Jimmy" cap badge, and if so, is that on the beret as well as the wedge? Secondly, do you wear RCCS epaulettes or RCAF ones? Any badges/collar dogs (is that a RCAF thing?) that I should know about?



Yes on the cap badge for wedge and beret.  For our DEU slips-ons (the epaulet is actually what the slip-on goes onto, the 'flap'), just standard "CANADA" Air DEU ones (new version is blue and pearl grey).  We don't have epaulets on our DEU tunic, so no shoulder dogs and we don't wear collar dogs on the DEU shirt. RCAF rank is on the slip-on for the DEU shirt for all ranks.

Other than that, at some point you'll get your CELE trade badge (aka 'half wing') for your DEU tunic, it goes over your name tag and whatever applic command badge for your tunic.  Like pic below but in the black felt/pearl grey colors.







For mess kit they were the RCAF mess kit with their specific cummerbund (dark blue or black?) vice the RCAF tartan.


A friend of mine, who at one time in life was my driver is now a CELE LCol posted to an OUTCAN in the US;  he has really enjoyed the trade and opportunities it presented him.


----------



## CanadianGeoguy (3 May 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> A friend of mine, who at one time in life was my driver is now a CELE LCol posted to an OUTCAN in the US;  he has really enjoyed the trade and opportunities it presented him.



Thank you for taking the time to type out this awesome reply, it's really helpful. If you don't mind a couple follow ups:

- I assume the occupation half-wing badge gets issued/worn only after  MOS specific training?

- Any idea if you wear a Command badge while at RMCC and if so, which one?

Thanks again!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomie (3 May 2018)

If you PM me your DWAN information, I will have a CELE officer send you an email.


----------

